# 979  &   4129



## gazelle (24 July 2009)

879  &  4129  should mark the High for The SP500 and The XAO . 
I am going short from this point .


----------



## skyQuake (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*

What a massive typo


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*



skyQuake said:


> What a massive typo




Fatt fingeredd


----------



## gazelle (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*

Sorry for the typo . I will clarify that for you . 
I am looking at 979 Top for the SP500 and 1429 Top for the XAO . 
My initial analysis was looking for a Top to occur between the 23rd - 24th July as detailed previously and based upon some calculations I believe these  levels will bring in the Top and I am now short with a close stop at these levels .


----------



## skyQuake (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*

 hope you didn't short the XAO at 1429 :

But to serious matters, can you post a link. Thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*



gazelle said:


> Sorry for the typo . I will clarify that for you .
> I am looking at 979 Top for the SP500 and 1429 Top for the XAO .




LOL


----------



## gazelle (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*

Sorry , the coffee mustnt  be strong enough this morning or I am still in sleep mode , probably both , see if I can get the Nos right this time . 

XAO 4129 
SP500 979  

that looks better .


----------



## skc (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*

How do you short the XAO? or is it another typo for XJO?


----------



## beamstas (24 July 2009)

*Re: 979  &   1429*



skc said:


> How do you short the XAO? or is it another typo for XJO?




You just short one of every stock... durrrrrrr


----------



## peter2 (24 July 2009)

OK be polite. Gazelle has responded to repeated requests for a market call and it seems that now is the correct time and price.

Gazelle, it would be fair if you indicate possible price targets and include the numbers that would invalidate your analysis, please.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 July 2009)

Some analysis or at least some indication of how this thread relates to a trading strategy or system please.

Otherwise it will be moved to ASX Stock Chat.


----------



## Frank D (24 July 2009)

*SPI day session and 5-day pattern*

If you are shorting and you think the market is pulling back and following 
the same patterns as the previous 3-months, then the downside target
 in the short-term would be the weekly 50% level as your first 
reference point, currently 3947.

A bearish pattern will open below the 5-day 50% level next week 
and continue down:- higher Weekly open into a lower Weekly close.

We have a 5-day high breakout pattern @ 4065, so i'm not sure how much more downside there will be today.

As a Spiral low and 5-day high could support the market on Friday.

*Day session 4111  & 24 hour 4120 (July highs)*


----------



## nunthewiser (24 July 2009)

xjo days high 4122.1 

where can one short xao?

am i missing something here or do i need a better provider that does short the xao? is there someone that does ?

so many questions


----------



## Aussiest (24 July 2009)

You can short the SPI on IG Markets, in the form of a CFD.


----------



## beamstas (24 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> You can short the SPI on IG Markets, in the form of a CFD.




We are takling about XAo


----------



## skyQuake (24 July 2009)

Can short the XJO equivalent (ASX 200 Cash is what they call it), but not the XAO.


----------



## Aussiest (24 July 2009)

beamstas said:


> We are takling about XAo




Oh, whatever. It's all basically the same anyway. The XAO moves up, so does the SPI basically. I said if for simplicity's sake so that nunethewiser could understand me.


----------



## skyQuake (24 July 2009)

A lot of majors are off their june 12 highs (When our index last tested 4080s)
So the gains are mainly from the smaller/mid tier of the market.

You can interpret this as big guys getting out of big stocks being bearish, or big guys getting into smaller specs being bullish


----------



## Chris45 (24 July 2009)

The Day SPI bounced off the old 1991 semilog trendline today bang on 4111. (Night SPI got to 4120.) That's the second time it's bounced off it. Probably doesn't mean anything though because the bulls say we're going higher but some bears would have made some good money today.


----------

